# 2004 Dodge Ram 2500 Front End Upgrades



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

The extended warranty is over and it's time to start thinking of front end upgrades. Looks like the front drive train will be the first needing attention. What suggestions are out there for heavy duty upgrades to get away from the substandard OEM parts?


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

On my 03 I went with McQuay-Norris ball joints ($260, lifetime warranty, made in USA), Napa U-joints in front axle and drive shafts (+/- $220, lifetime warranty), XRF Drag link kit ($400, lifetime warranty), did one wheel bearing with a bearing from Detroit axle (made in USA, cheap with same warranty as Timken), Moog sway bar links ($100, lifetime warranty).
Rockauto also makes good u-joints. Best ball joints are Carli's but expensive ($800).

Just went through mine this summer and it's a second vehicle so it only has 3000 miles on it since I completed the rebuild. Hoping she is rock solid now!


----------



## gpshemi (Jun 28, 2007)

Through on a steering box stablizer while you're at it.


----------

